# First Aid Kit



## Hughman (Nov 14, 2009)

I came across a water resistant first aid kit 'designed by mariners for mariners' at safetydave.com.au. If anyone is looking for a pre packaged kit it might be worth considering. Cheers


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

Is it the marine kit? http://www.safetydave.com.au/firstaid
Doesnt look like a waterproof bag, do you have one yourself and have you submerged it?


----------



## Hughman (Nov 14, 2009)

I don't have it. As I mentioned, I just spotted it on the net. I recall that the suppliers said that it was water resistant -- but did not say it was waterproof. Incidently, I noticed more recently that the Red Cross sells a simiar water resistance mariners first aid kit. Cheers.


----------

